# Uintas



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Last week my dad, my grandpa, and I hopped on the snowmobiles and did some ice fishing on a Uinta Lake. Awesome day! Thank goodness for the power auger because the ice was about 3 feet thick. Remarkably, there was only about a foot and a half of snow on top of the ice. Fishing was good. Between the 3 of us, we caught exactly 100 fish. A few times I would set my jig in the hole and fish would come up the hole after it. No real big fish, but most of them were between 12-15. We had snow flurries all day and the wind numbed your wet hands pretty fast, but the adrenaline of constantly having fish hit your line helped.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now THAT'S solitude! Nice trip.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Way cool! Any brook trout?


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

No brookies on this trip


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! I'm jealous...


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great time.. 3' of ice wow.. can't beat a day like that.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip with 3 generations...way to get away and enjoy thats what I'm talking about. 3' of ice reminds me of the good ole days back in IL and WI.


----------



## Hunter* (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work! Can a 4-wheeler get up that highway or do you have to have a snowmobile?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hunter* said:


> Nice work! Can a 4-wheeler get up that highway or do you have to have a snowmobile?


+1


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

no go on a 4-wheeler. we followed a groom trail for a while but the last mile and a half to the lake would require a snowmobile.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was back at it today. Absolutely beautiful day. Got into some bigger fish. I'll put some pictures up a little later.


----------

